# stock lrr tires in the snow this am.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm jealous - snow already.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm jealous - snow already.


town is 4400'

but waaaay further north of you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw Glacier National Park was under a winter storm warning last week. We had snow in our mountains a couple of weeks ago during the USA Pro Cycling Challenge. Still too darn hot here in Denver though.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Wtf where do you live for snow thus early


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

grande cache, alberta

i work here, dont live here


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Yuck, does summer have to be over already?!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

guess I need to prepare for hibernation already, see you all next spring!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowing again

yay


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've gotta move north and west.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Channel 2 here in Denver just forecast snow for Friday. I hope so.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> Channel 2 here in Denver just forecast snow for Friday. I hope so.


EFF that lol.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Channel 2 here in Denver just forecast snow for Friday. I hope so.


Lol still forecasting 95 degrees in Virginia haha ????. I want snow ?. Me and my cruze are making the treck to snowed in areas. Haha. I wish ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Traction control sucks in the winter! haha I get in the habit of just turning it off.

2 winters and 47,000 miles on the stock LRR tires on my Eco. Ordering some snow tires for the first time this winter so I can save my stock tires for next summer. Pretty sure I'm going with the General Altimax Arctic.


----------

